

When San Francisco's Tech Sector Meets Homelessness, It's Not Always A Disaster - RougeFemme
http://www.fastcoexist.com/3024415/when-san-franciscos-tech-sector-meets-homelessness-its-not-always-a-huge-disaster

======
davidgerard
Note that just giving the money to the homeless, rather than policing their
spending of it, turns out to _actually work_ :

[https://decorrespondent.nl/541/why-we-should-give-free-
money...](https://decorrespondent.nl/541/why-we-should-give-free-money-to-
everyone/20798745-cb9fbb39)

Policing the spending is an antipattern, originating in cognitive and social
biases. It is the opposite of an effective solution. Making this known
efficiency a _selling point_ is likely to be less than optimal in dealing with
the actual problem.

